# Arbok evolves into Seviper!



## Not Meowth (Nov 4, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2xwDGpejShw


----------



## Bombsii (Nov 4, 2008)

Kinda old now.

Big cock-up.


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 4, 2008)

DarkArmour said:


> Kinda old now.


It is?

Eh, I saw it on some other forum and realised I hadn't made a thread in ages. My bad.


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Nov 4, 2008)

I saw this a while ago through a link on some other forum. Amusing, but pretty old.


----------



## Black Rayquaza (Nov 4, 2008)

Meh.  I don't have a clue what's going on.  It must be amusing if you understand it, but...


----------



## S.K (Nov 5, 2008)

What do you mean? Arbok does not turn into a Seviper...


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Nov 5, 2008)

Black Rayquaza said:


> Meh.  I don't have a clue what's going on.  It must be amusing if you understand it, but...





Everybody Knows! said:


> What do you mean? Arbok does not turn into a Seviper...


It's a mistake. Of course Arbok doesn't turn into Seviper. Bloopers are meant to be funny, aren't they?


----------



## S.K (Nov 5, 2008)

I know but what did BlackRayquaza mean?


----------



## Celestial Blade (Nov 6, 2008)

Exactly why 4kids = crap!


----------



## Minka_Glameow (Nov 7, 2008)

lol. I guess Ash thought he knew all about Pokemon. He just got trumped by a couple of teenages.


----------



## Black Rayquaza (Nov 12, 2008)

S.K said:


> I know but what did BlackRayquaza mean?


I meant that I don't know where it's from, why it happens or even why it's a blooper.  Everyone else said it was amusing, so I assume it must be, but I at least don't get the joke.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Nov 15, 2008)

Old, but still hilarious.


----------



## firepoke4ever (Nov 15, 2008)

I saw the actual episode when it first aired with that blooper. 4Kids should have given up on dubbing after that, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## ultraviolet (Nov 15, 2008)

> I meant that I don't know where it's from, why it happens or even why it's a blooper. Everyone else said it was amusing, so I assume it must be, but I at least don't get the joke.


Uh, have you ever watched the pokemon anime?


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Nov 17, 2008)

That's a pretty old joke, but still very silly.


----------



## Elfin (Nov 18, 2008)

What the heck, guys? Of _course_ Arbok evolves into Seviper! Next you'll be saying Palkia doesn't evolve into Sunkern.. :D


----------



## Pikachu Goddess (Nov 18, 2008)

Ugh. 4kids has really done it this time. -_-


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 21, 2008)

Evoli said:


> What the heck, guys? Of _course_ Arbok evolves into Seviper! Next you'll be saying Palkia doesn't evolve into Sunkern.. :D


Or that Ash Ketchum doesn't evolve into Boulderbadge!


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Nov 21, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Or that Ash Ketchum doesn't evolve into Boulderbadge!


Yeah seriously guys! Also, Lilycove City evolves into Sandshrew's tail. DUH.


----------



## Pig-serpent (Nov 21, 2008)

Don't forget that trees evolve into Spoinks.


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 21, 2008)

Evoli said:


> What the heck, guys? Of _course_ Arbok evolves into Seviper! Next you'll be saying Palkia doesn't evolve into Sunkern.. :D





Mike the Foxhog said:


> Or that Ash Ketchum doesn't evolve into Boulderbadge!





Worst Username Ever said:


> Yeah seriously guys! Also, Lilycove City evolves into Sandshrew's tail. DUH.





Shiny Spoink said:


> Don't forget that trees evolve into Spoinks.


We could go on like this for some time.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh, and I almost forgot, orange juice evolves into sheets of paper!


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 25, 2008)

Wait a second...you are all forgetting the most important thing.

Awesomeness evolves into Skitvee!


----------



## POKéKING (Jun 13, 2010)

No Palkia doesn't evolve into Sunkern...it evolves into Spinda! DUH!!!


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 13, 2010)

Glad this got bumped:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2I54LWDYfw&feature=related


----------



## Barubu (Jun 14, 2010)

And that Arceus evolves into Ratatta


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Jun 14, 2010)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Glad this got bumped:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2I54LWDYfw&feature=related


And not only are Water-type Pokémon totally weak against Fire types, both of Ash's Pokémon (Totodile and *Phanpy*) are Water-types. Wow...


----------



## Shadow Serenity (Jun 14, 2010)

Sandstone-Shadow said:


> And not only are Water-type Pokémon totally weak against Fire types, both of Ash's Pokémon (Totodile and *Phanpy*) are Water-types. Wow...


Apparently, Electabuzz is fire-typed, also.

(Yes, I noticed the Quilava but Brock said his line right after Electabuzz switched in, which just adds to the drama.)


----------



## Autumn (Jun 14, 2010)

Shadow Serenity said:


> Apparently, Electabuzz is fire-typed, also.
> 
> (Yes, I noticed the Quilava but Brock said his line right after Electabuzz switched in, which just adds to the drama.)


I read somewhere that Brock's saying "fire" was supposed to be "electric", in which case the quote makes sense. (except for Phanpy.)


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jun 14, 2010)

Leafpool said:


> I read somewhere that Brock's saying "fire" was supposed to be "electric", in which case the quote makes sense. (except for Phanpy.)


She would have just AIMED FOR THE HORN!!


----------



## Green (Jun 15, 2010)

Barubu said:


> And that Arceus evolves into Ratatta


because you're -so- original.


----------



## Mewtwo (Jun 15, 2010)

nono, arceus evolves into _magikarp_, retards


----------



## Barubu (Jun 15, 2010)

> because you're -so- original.


Because yes, yes I am. Although, I was wrong, Arceus _does_ evolve into Magikarp.

Derp-de-Derp


----------



## Starshine (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm suprised nobody said Seviper evolves into Milotic, who evolves into Magikarp...


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 22, 2010)

not only is the fire-type strong against water-type, but ground types take all sorts of damage from electric types!


----------

